# Musta got something in my eye...yeah that's all it was



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are some songs you just can't make it to the end of without getting a little misty-eyed, weepy, "farklempt" (as Linda Richman would say - talk amongst yourselves). They don't have to be depressing. They can be uplifting, or they can simply remind you of what you find important in life. Perhaps a lost love. Perhaps a social issue ("What's Goin' On" often gets me much of the way there). Perhaps a treasured memory. Sometimes, a dash of hope that you've been needing like a vacation for the soul. Sometimes, it's just the lyrical content or theme. Other times, there is a magical combination of melody, production, and lyrics that just pushes all the right buttons. Whatever the reason, you hear that song and you're using your sleeve or some other nearby absorbent material to take care of "what you got in your eye".

Me, I can't get through Steve Earle's "When I Fall" without needing a hanky or long-sleeved flannel shirt. Sung with his sister Stacey, it's as unabashed a statement of sibling devotion and love of kin as you can get. The minor chords are all in just the right places, and the use of 12-string gives it even more power.





And though less so than now, Soul Asylum's "Runaway Train" used to level me, though I imagine if I had never seen the video for it with all those kids, it wouldn't have as much leverage with my tear ducts.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

This one came out about the time my own mother passed away.
Time and distance have softened it.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I couldn't listen to Jamey Johnsons In Color after my grandfather passed away...







when i was younger...after a breakup with a girl, it was Big Wreck's Under the Lighthouse that I could't listen to...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep, a little spec of dirt in my eye right now. Though I have to say, having only really known of Blake Shelton in the last 2 years, it was a little weird seeing him looking like a young Stevie Winwood.
And those blue contacts! It's like he consumed some of "the Spice"! 








But kidding aside, good pick.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> There are some songs you just can't make it to the end of without getting a little misty-eyed, weepy, "farklempt" (as Linda Richman would say - talk amongst yourselves). They don't have to be depressing. They can be uplifting, or they can simply remind you of what you find important in life. Perhaps a lost love. Perhaps a social issue ("What's Goin' On" often gets me much of the way there). Perhaps a treasured memory. Sometimes, a dash of hope that you've been needing like a vacation for the soul. Sometimes, it's just the lyrical content or theme. Other times, there is a magical combination of melody, production, and lyrics that just pushes all the right buttons. Whatever the reason, you hear that song and you're using your sleeve or some other nearby absorbent material to take care of "what you got in your eye".
> 
> Me, I can't get through Steve Earle's "When I Fall" without needing a hanky or long-sleeved flannel shirt. Sung with his sister Stacey, it's as unabashed a statement of sibling devotion and love of kin as you can get. The minor chords are all in just the right places, and the use of 12-string gives it even more power.


Very good song, Never been much of a Steve Earl fan and don't remember this song. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

This one always does me in.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

When my wife died of cancer back in 1993, this song always opened the dams. It also helped me get over the grief. They say crying helps to do that, so I guess that was the way the song helped overcome my grief.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> This one came out about the time my own mother passed away.
> Time and distance have softened it.


Ok, didn't see that coming, you got me.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

When my dad sat me down and told me he & mom were getting divorce, Rock Me Gently by Andy Kim was playing in the background. That was either 42 or 43 years ago. I'm long over the trauma (it took a while), but the song still brings back VERY strong and bitter memories. Fortunately, it's not exactly a staple of classic rock radio.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

This one has put a lump in my throat more often than it hasn't.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

My name is Luca...


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

I once had a guy have a crush on me who if you had told him he was gay, he would go green to the gills. Vomiting even.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

This song came out a very vulnerable time for me. Battling PTSD, catatonic episodes, and sucide attempts. Been almost 10 years.






The song also changed my opinion of trance, which I had typically dismissed as big dance floor noise. I mean, I had seen Armin van Buuren back in. . . 2006 was it? Totally unimpressed. Then Armin realises the dancefloor is changing with the rise of dubstep so I guess he went in this direction and therefore remained relevant.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Stairway to heaven always made me emotional. My fiancée died in my arms while listening to this. We were in a horrific car accident. When I play it now I am so focused on getting it perfect. A little tribute song to someone I loved deeply.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> My name is Luca...


Absolutely. Assuming Suzanne Vega is still performing, I would also assume she doesn't open with that, because nobody would have the emotional strength to applaud for the remainder of the set.

BTW: Kudos to all the folks posting here. It takes courage to be fragile, and open up about those emotional moments. So I salute you. But just to emphasize that a tune needn't be about personal tragedy to get you misty-eyed, here's a tune that is filled with* so* much hope and sense of personal triumph, that I get weak in the knees and happy tears each and every time I hear it.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

The power of some songs can be awesome.
I get choked up about my late father whenever I even think about Dan Fogelberg's "Leader of the Band"


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Lola said:


> Stairway to heaven always made me emotional. My fiancée died in my arms while listening to this. We were in a horrific car accident. When I play it now I am so focused on getting it perfect. A little tribute song to someone I loved deeply.


So sorry to hear that...but a very touching tribute!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Brothers In Arms (Dire Straits)

...and to a lesser extent:
Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Tedeshi/Trucks version of Bob Dylan's song)
Since I've Been Loving You (Led Zeppelin)
The Messiah Will Come Again (Roy Buchanan)
A Million Miles Away (Rory Gallagher)


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There certainly songs which affect everybody emotionally.
Some make me feel better as well--so are hopeful or encouraging, etc.
Some make me laugh---even when that wasn't the intent.
And yes some are sad or moving songs in a more somber mood.
Rarely tears in my eyes though--I don't take that as "proof" of how emotional something makes you--some people cry at the drop of a hat--so me without a tera in my eye could be much more emotionally impacted than someone like that.
But they too get emotional.

It's part of what makes music so important to people--and that can be a good thing & it can be a dangerous thing.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

When this song came out, I heard it used with some home movie camping footage. Ever since, it always put me on the verge of tears. Since losing my younger brother a few years back, I end up blubbering every time I hear it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know how I could have neglected these ones. This is the trifecta that would hospitalize me for dehydration through my face:


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

When you have kids and they've grown up you have those bittersweet reminiscences about I wish I'd ... or can we go back to that moment when... Love your kids and do everything you can with them while you have the opportunity.

[video]




When my son was born in the early morning hours, I listened to this on the way home from the hospital...at elevated volume!

[video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My Dad was not one to speak about his inner feelings so this song is one I appreciate. The Box.


----------

